# gay friendly community



## lincharlie (Jul 29, 2012)

Hello everyone, My partner and me are going to Cyprus to live long term at the begining of next year, I will arrive here to have a look our furture house on Oct. Of course I know Cyprus is not USA,it's totally impossible for us to find a gay-friendly community as same as Castro in San Franciso. But we would like to choose a community with friendly people from diffrent countries that relatively friendly toward us.We are low key and easy going.Could it possible let me know which one in Paphos or Larnaca is OK for us? Any recommendation are welcome and thanks in advance! 


Lin Charlie


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Why worry about your sexuality? In this day and age of civil partnerships and gay marriage, does it really matter what your sexual preference is? most people except same sex relationships these days! People will like you for yourself and that is the important thing. My husband and I have many gay friends, they are our friends because they are nice people! STOP WORRYING...be happy
Pat x


----------



## lincharlie (Jul 29, 2012)

PatandDave said:


> Why worry about your sexuality? In this day and age of civil partnerships and gay marriage, does it really matter what your sexual preference is? most people except same sex relationships these days! People will like you for yourself and that is the important thing. My husband and I have many gay friends, they are our friends because they are nice people! STOP WORRYING...be happy
> Pat x


Thank you ! for the people with open-minded,sexuality is not a matter at all. We proud what we are! Just being told that this country has a history of orthodox,We prefer have a friendly neighborhood when we live at a new place.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I have seen some quite openly gay couples wandering around Paphos and no one seems to take any notice of them at all.


----------



## lincharlie (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank you, Veronica. Then I think I can relax when I arrive here!


----------

